# trying to tame an older bird



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Hello!
Some of you will know me from the Talk Budgies forum! As some of you may know, I'm interested in getting a young male lutino tiel to join our family. 
I know younger males are easier to tame, so I was hoping top find one. Well I advertised on Kijiji and a lady contacted me as she is reducing her flock. This is a lutino male, 5 years old, never been out of the cage, always in with multiple other birds. This lady rescued him from a bad breeder 2 years ago. Due to the number of birds she has, she has not been able to tame him one on one. 
My question is, how hard would it be to tame this bird? I don't know much about his personality, nor if he is a biter/aggressive or not.

I'm in no rush to get a tiel as I have never owned a tiel before and I want to make sure I'm getting a good tiel for my family. I do have my heart set on a lutino tho :tiel4: ... I just don't want to get in over my head and wind up with a bad experience. 

Any thoughts and/or advice is extremely welcome!!!
Tanya


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam sure that the tiel could be tamed but it may take a very long time. For your first tiel I would recommend a young hand fed baby, hope this helps


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Due to the fact he is older and never been out of his cage, it would take alot of time and patience, it could take months, it could take years and he might never be tame enough to want to sit and accept hands, for a first time owner of a cockatiel I wouldn't reccommend it, I agree with Jaime I would go with a younger hand tame one.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I also think you would enjoy the experience of a younger hand reared baby for your first cockatiel. Gender doesn't matter in the slightest as both males and females are awesome pets. Females tend to be quieter, cuddlier and less hormonal. The males tend to get into hormonal moods and get bitey and evil for a period of time, but they're goofy and many are awesome whistlers. It all depends what you're looking for in a bird.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

thank you all very much for your advice. 

I've received this information back from the lady I contacted: "he came from a breeder that didnt care for him very well. he panics alot and will breeth hard when he is stressed. they up to 20 years and can be trained with alot of time and constend handling. i do have another one that came from the same place that i also saved..she is older, about 10 years old and her name is capatina. her and naboo is in the same cage and he can be quite mean to her..he has plucked her feathers out on the back of her neck...i have tried to seperate them but they scream for each eather even if i put them in sepert rooms...i end up putting them togather as they miss each other...she is a pie color and is very pretty....which is why i am trying to find a home for naboo as capatina needs to grow her feathers back...i can bring him to you if you would like to give him a chance but i will ask for him back if it doesn't work out."

While I'd like to give him a chance, I tend to agree with you all tho and would rather have a youngling so that I can tame him/her. He sounds like he needs an experienced handler and a LOT of hand time., With me at work all day, he would need more time than I can allow. It's too bad cuz he sounds like he can be a good bird if given the chance. I'm also afraid of the screeching(for his mate Capatina) because I live in an apartment. The odd screeching from a tame bird isn't so bvad, I'm just afraid he'd be constantly wanting his mate.

I will follow all of your advice and concetrate on getting a younger bird. 
Thank you again.


----------

